# Driverless SUV smashes through shop entrance, knocks down child (VIDEO)



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

https://www.rt.com/viral/377645-suv-smashes-shop-child/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> https://www.rt.com/viral/377645-suv-smashes-shop-child/


OMG !!!!
KILLER ROBOT CARS !!!!
SAVE US FROM THESE EVIL MINDLESS DEMONS OF HELL !!!!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

There gonna say its humans fault.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I <3 fake news


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jermin8r89 said:


> There gonna say its humans fault.


Which it obviously was, most likely on the part of either the mother or the fourteen year old who jumped in to stop the vehicle. Reports don't say who was driving, but the SUV was left running and in gear. SMH  Reckless endangerment.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> I <3 fake news


Yup.
Article states it was a NORMAL S.U.V. that the driver had stepped out of. Thus it was driverless.
Ford had a problem with its vehicle park indicators in S.U.V.' S.
Ford also has an exhaust leak problem which has knocked out a few drivers while driving. In a S U V. Popular with the Police.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Which it obviously was, most likely on the part of either the mother or the fourteen year old who jumped in to stop the vehicle. Reports don't say who was driving, but the SUV was left running and in gear. SMH  Reckless endangerment.


Those new shifters arnt that reliable. Ive used those new shifters in prius its not what were used to and they shouldnt have touched the design


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Those new shifters arnt that reliable. Ive used those new shifters in prius its not what were used to and they shouldnt have touched the design


No indication of what year the vehicle is, but it probably wouldn't have jumped the curb and driven forward into the store if the engine had been shut down and the parking brake set.
I'm on my third Prius and haven't experienced any problems with the electronic shifters. Has there been a change in the newest models? Mine is a 2012.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> No indication of what year the vehicle is, but it probably wouldn't have jumped the curb and driven forward into the store if the engine had been shut down and the parking brake set.
> I'm on my third Prius and haven't experienced any problems with the electronic shifters. Has there been a change in the newest models? Mine is a 2012.


No its stayed the same. Its a b shifter much different what the slideing shifters have. When i used prius i had issues of putting it in park. Its electric it no longer goes straight to transmission. U have to click it over and one time i thought i "clicked it" over i opened up door the car started rolling. So i had to press button to shut it off completely. It was just easy with the normal shifters


----------



## Mike Flynn (Feb 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> OMG !!!!
> KILLER ROBOT CARS !!!!
> SAVE US FROM THESE EVIL MINDLESS DEMONS OF HELL !!!!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jermin8r89 said:


> No its stayed the same. Its a b shifter much different what the slideing shifters have. When i used prius i had issues of putting it in park. Its electric it no longer goes straight to transmission. U have to click it over and one time i thought i "clicked it" over i opened up door the car started rolling. So i had to press button to shut it off completely. It was just easy with the normal shifters


That's what the button next to the shifter and labeled "P" is for.....


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

We are 3 years away from a feature complete Gold version, beta is over! rejoice people, we did it.

‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍- Travis Kalanick​


----------

